# World's largest model train railway.



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Someone at work sent this to me this morning... I thought it was pretty cool.. Figured I should share..


 http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=e98_1237657552


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

pretty cool! 
Let me know shad if you be there at the next Train meeting,i got the whole video(costco)about the largest modeltrain layout in Hamburg (germany) Sehr viele Eisenbahnen!!! 
manfred


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Now THAT is something ! If I ever visit Europe I would definitely have THIS stop on the top of my list. Thanks for showing it.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that is incredible, thank for sharing it Shad.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

If I hadn't seen it I would not have believed it! Now that is awesome!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Totally amazing


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Wow Shad, that really is amazing, thanks for sharing!! 

-Will


----------



## sschaer (Jan 2, 2008)

size is impressing. but i really don't like how fast they run their trains. also landscape looks too toylike in my opinion. 

as far as i know there's a larger one in berlin.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I think they're modeling those high-speed euro trains.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Lex Luthors layout was cooler


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

hehe


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Just adding more to it: the trucks and cars running on the streets are computer controled ,the comp senses the low voltage and steers the vehicle into a charging bay which releases the vehicle after charging into real world like traffic! The computer software is written and designed on the spot(for the whole layout :lights ,day/night time special effects train/car and also a river with barges and boats will be added) 
manfred


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

found a short video ignore the commercial. Manfred http://www.zoomin.tv/videoplayer/index.cfm?fuseaction=videolaunch&video_id=311800&pid=fuldaer&nbg=ftv


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

My wife said no....


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is 'another' 'Largest Train Display In the World' : EnterTrainment Junction









Video: EnterTrainment Video 




I'm not sure who gets to declare the holder of the title..., although this is a newly opened one that is still undergoing continuous improvements. It is huge, very well done, and models American 1800's thru present day, and all done in large scale. That being said, at least for now, it does not have nearly the 'whistles and bells' of the lighting and animations that the one in Shad's video boasts. Maybe someday...

It is just north of Cincinnati. 

-Matt


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

that is really impressing!


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

Shad

Thanks for the video link.

No one else has commented on the video system so I will. Note how the video appears to move seamlessly from room to room. It would appear there is either a trackway video or else the video camera is supported on cables that allow the camera to move along. Whatever system used, it makes for a very impressive video.


----------

